# Sonora is a Mommy!!



## sharlee (Apr 19, 2008)

I woke up this morning to a wonderful sound.The tiny squeeks of new lives. 10 to be exact. So far so good I hope she will feed and take care of them properly. I will keep you posted and will add pix when they are a day or so old. Sharlee.


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

How is everything going with the new eepers? Don't worry too much - just check the first 2 days to make sure the babies have a white band on their bellies (that's the milk in their stomachs), and they'll be fine. Nearly all rats are good moms if they are allowed to be.

ENJOY!


----------



## sharlee (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Sonora is a Mommy!! KNEE DEEP IN CRAP!!*

Hi it's been Very busy here!! 10 babies 6 boys and 4 girls. I have found homes for 2 girls but that's it. I bought A new cage to house them in with the other four I already had and the buggers ( two boys escaped and I found them in the girls cage!! if there happens to be any babies from this "visit" SHOOT ME NOW!! I spent $200+ on this cage thinking that they couldn't possibly fit throught the bars and boy was I wrong!! My husband is going to KILL me if there are any more rattakisses!! 14 is ENOUGH already. WAAAHHHH!! I will NEVER get boys again at the same time. My vet wants $150 each for spaying....I'm goin' to the poor house. These are the two horntoads Rube and Reggie They are always together and getting into mischief. I have seperated them aswell. Any help or advice would be welcome.


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

Poor you! Well, there IS such a thing as an e-spay, which is a critter abortion... I'm not one to do it unless the mom's life is at stake, but... I really would take all those boys and get the neutered just in case... Plus, maybe coat their cages in 1/2" hardware cloth to prevent more escapes? Zip ties to hold it on, too...

Let us know how it goes, babes can be fun but are HARD work as you know. I hope you don't have to do it again like this!!! (well, ever unless you become a registered breeder at least... :roll: )


----------



## sharlee (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi!! Thanks for the advice. What's epay? and will it cost me one arm two ect.. I am turning into "the rat lady" and I now wish I had only two but rattakisses are So addictive. will hardware cloth prevent them from chewing through the bars? I will keep you posted. Thanks for your help. The Horntoads pix is in my albums I couldn't get it on my post. HEY do YOU want some swweet rattakiss babies? Hee He


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

*Sigh* I have had ENOUGH ratlings around my house now - Adopted 10 at 2 weeks old (mom was nippy and previous owner couldn't take it...), then adopted a 6wk old girl who gave birth at 8 weeks, and then my girl Cinnamon was also a few days pregnant when I adopted HER, and she had 13 tho she killed all but 4 and then I adopted a "feeder breeder" girl from the pet store to feed the 4 babies, and I have her 6 babies too! so... 10+5+4+6=25 babies in the past 2 months??? wow... at least they were not all at once!!!

Otherwise, I'd take some - are you willing to deliver to FL in case I change my mind? 

Espays should only be done by a rat-expert vet, tho I have no idea the cost. Likely a bit more than a spay, but... Idano... It's up to you...

Where have you advertised the babes? Try the newspaper, flyers in all the local pet shops, on Craigslist, on Lycos classifieds, on Kijiji.com... Anywhere else you can think of, as well as on the "rats needing homes" section here...  *sigh* It's not too easy, but I had local friends all take the first set, Kitty's have all found homes, and Cinny's four and the other babes are about to be advertised as well. Half of the people are online on places, too. 

Good luck with everything and keep us posted! 

Oh, and hardware cloth will at least last long enough for them to grow up to not escape the big cage (likely at least) without stinking, but they can't chew through it if you take good care of it and clean it often so it doesn't grow weak. I have had no issues with the emergency hardware cloth covers being chewed... Heck, it's hard for them to get their mouths on the 1/2" stuff with those squares!  If you are worried, just go to the 1/4" squares and there is no chance they would chew out of that! loL!!!


----------



## sharlee (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanx for all the info!! Boy you sure have your hands full. I will keep you posted on any new developments. Cross your fingers that none are pregnant. 8O


----------



## sharlee (Apr 19, 2008)

As of this past Friday. all 6 girls were spayed. I will NEVER ever have girls and boys at the same time again.


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

Just thought it was cool, my female had 10 babies too.... 6 males 4 females!! wierd!


----------

